# BMW M135i



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What do you think of the new M135i i personally don't like the looks but they may grow on me but the performance looks well good for the price point 0 to 62 5.1sec manual and 4.9sec Auto inside same as new M Sport version of F30 3 series and looks very nice i just wish they would improve the front end, but i reckon they will sell well at under £30K, just read the review in Auto Car also details of possible R56 JCW GP as run out woo Hooo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As you say, awesome specs but it does look like its been crashed! 

I still fancy the older 135i do hopefully a newer DCT model will dip below £20k quickly when this is out.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> As you say, awesome specs but it does look like its been crashed!
> 
> I still fancy the older 135i do hopefully a newer DCT model will dip below £20k quickly when this is out.


Have to agree Russ i got a preview of the new 1 series in July last year at brands hatch and they asked our opinion of the looks never heard one positive but it will be well sorted thats for sure, the 123d coupe chipped is very very good Russ, as with the choice you have said but holding up well on price especially the 123d still to much you could get a good run out 3 series far cheaper


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

every time i have seen a new one generally i like the side and some parts of the back but the front i think i know what it is










the headlights are enormous and out of proportion to the rest of the front end IMHO.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> every time i have seen a new one generally i like the side and some parts of the back but the front i think i know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New 3 looks great and the M Sport three is going to looks very nice imho but Bangle must have done the early sketches for this they must see it is just not balanced or stream lined and imbalanced


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don 't like bm's but saw that in this weeks autocar, outside is ok but the inside looks good, and I bet it goes well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I don 't like bm's but saw that in this weeks autocar, outside is ok but the inside looks good, and I bet it goes well


First seen this interior in pics of new F30 M Sport that im keen on Alcantara and hex design looks fantastic starting to look better on the inside with a bit more colour 222bhp per ton thats 19bhp more than RS3 at £10k less


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> New 3 looks great and the M Sport three is going to looks very nice imho but Bangle must have done the early sketches for this they must see it is just not balanced or stream lined and imbalanced


New 3 series is horrid as is the current 1 series


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a bit partial to bmw's but the new flat face look of the new models dam ugly imo.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> New 3 series is horrid as is the current 1 series


Seen the M Sport yet Grizzle , you can't see it's exterior from the drivers seat and if you drive VAG car's you will realise what you are missing in dynamices:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Seen the M Sport yet Grizzle , you can't see it's exterior from the drivers seat and if you drive VAG car's you will realise what you are missing in dynamices:thumb:


Eh??...

I've had a 5 series m sport i know the "dynamices"

I've seen the m sport and its still hideous.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never been a fan of the 1 series anyway but this is just ugly. I believe it only comes in 5 doors as well.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Never been a fan of the 1 series anyway but this is just ugly. I believe it only comes in 5 doors as well.


it is coming in three from November BM boys am i right?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Never been a fan of the 1 series anyway but this is just ugly. I believe it only comes in 5 doors as well.


The 1 series is not nice iMHO , M135i model in Auto Car is 3 door


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

O right I read somewhere that it was only 5 door. Just looked on Google and indeed it is coming out later in 3 door. Still looks wrong though.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> O right I read somewhere that it was only 5 door. Just looked on Google and indeed it is coming out later in 3 door. Still looks wrong though.


Have to agree with that i think BMW bridging the gap with the M Sport to M by pricing M Performance models in between them


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> every time i have seen a new one generally i like the side and some parts of the back but the front i think i know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone drive it into a lamppost?:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Did someone drive it into a lamppost?:lol:


always you and lamposts. new fetish RP?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> As you say, awesome specs but it does look like its been crashed!


Lol :lol:

The bottom grille makes it look a bit goofy too


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> always you and lamposts. new fetish RP?


Hey, you're the one with a car that looks like it was reversed into one


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Hey, you're the one with a car that looks like it was reversed into one


so why is the back further out than the top it would be square by your reckoning wait i know what a fat lass sat on top of yours :doublesho


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It's a shame where BMW have gone with the styling. Feel pained to say it but Audi have them beat in just about every single model for styling, both exterior and interior.

The only model that stacks up is the X5 v Q7, but some real stinkers coming from BMW at the moment:

X1 = OMG Fail, no other words.

X3 = Getting better, the old one was a bit ugly but the new one is much better looking but still no Q5.

1 Series = Worst headlights ever, the angel eyes look really bad too (please go back to e39 ones), but it's gone from a taught previous shape to a slightly podgey fat looking one. The new A3 (even the older A3) looks sooo much better, even Kia's have a better 'Look' to them.

3 Series = Trying to be a five, not sure on what the grill surround/headlight area is doing. Is this BMW's attempt at creating a new face, seems half hearted. Again slightly bloated look. The new A4 just looks so much better as a shape and design details that look fantastic.

Z4 = Nice long bonnet and tight styling, personally I think the design stands up well against the Audi TT

5 Series = Not that bad actually, but compared to the new A6 it does look a bit like a 5 year old model waiting for a re-design. Bonnet line is so poor at the front and the panel gaps round that area are like a 70's Allegro.

5 GT = Fail, Supposed to compete against the Merc CLS, A7, don't kid me! the old Passat CC was a better car.

X5 = Very good and I'd say better styled than a Q7 (which look too long)

X6 = Errr marmite, I do like the looks though even though it's a pointless car.

6 Series = Very nice, the new one looks great A* for this one, more like this please.

6 Series GT = as above

7 Series = OK and was given a bonus when Audi dropped a clanger with the poor styling of the new A8 (droopy headlights, why? just looks sad).


The biggest problem is some of the interiors are looking dated, the new 3 uses some very similar pieces to the old e90 and when compared to the A4/A5, the details in the interiors are lacking. BMW's best interior for a while has been the F10, but compare that with the A6 and some of the nice design details that are found on the A6 are just lacking and the overall feel isn't anywhere near as good.

I'm a BMW person over Audi, as I see Audi as an expensive piece of badge engineering but if they keep making cars look as good as they do I can understand why they are soon to be the worlds biggest selling luxury German brand.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> so why is the back further out than the top it would be square by your reckoning wait i know what a fat lass sat on top of yours :doublesho


Lamp post goes down when reversed into = your ovlovs rear 

Ey, I won't have no lasses near my car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> It's a shame where BMW have gone with the styling. Feel pained to say it but Audi have them beat in just about every single model for styling, both exterior and interior.
> 
> The only model that stacks up is the X5 v Q7, but some real stinkers coming from BMW at the moment:
> 
> ...


I have always said if Audi can get the engines drivetrain and dynamics of BMW i'm having an Audi be they have missed the mark with the A4 believe you me i wanted one till i drove it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> I have always said if Audi can get the engines drivetrain and dynamics of BMW i'm having an Audi be they have missed the mark with the A4 believe you me i wanted one till i drove it


No doubt, on the limit and close to it the BMW will drive better as Physics takes over, but in 99% of driving their is so little difference.

Remember the cars are set up to understeer, get in an F10 and give it some and you will find it wants to push its nose wide quite quickly. They are very neutral handling cars, i wouldn't ever call one tail happy, even the bogo models come with tyres that are too wide for that.

Unless there is some massive investment from the BMW family this race is only going one way. Just look at the difference in the two brands over the last 15 years. BMW were leaps and bounds ahead, but it all started with the original TT and they haven't let up since.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That car looks like its had a stroke. 

Fugly.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> No doubt, on the limit and close to it the BMW will drive better as Physics takes over, but in 99% of driving their is so little difference.
> 
> Remember the cars are set up to understeer, get in an F10 and give it some and you will find it wants to push its nose wide quite quickly. They are very neutral handling cars, i wouldn't ever call one tail happy, even the bogo models come with tyres that are too wide for that.
> 
> Unless there is some massive investment from the BMW family this race is only going one way. Just look at the difference in the two brands over the last 15 years. BMW were leaps and bounds ahead, but it all started with the original TT and they haven't let up since.


As a very keen driver I can assure you if the A4 was 99 percent as good in dynamics I would have one but it ain't few on street have moved away from BMW to Audi and merc all back in bmws


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Lamp post goes down when reversed into = your ovlovs rear
> 
> Ey, I won't have no lasses near my car


naff of you big girl...

yeah but a drag queen you will a fat one on your roof, :lol::tumbleweed:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That isn't the best picture. 

I quite like it. 

£30k for a car offering that performance has to be taken seriously. 

Certainly a better looking car than a Focus RS, so hopefully manage to persude customers to move away from FWD to RWD too.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> As a very keen driver I can assure you if the A4 was 99 percent as good in dynamics I would have one but it ain't few on street have moved away from BMW to Audi and merc all back in bmws


I didn't mean 99% as good, I mean in 99% of daily style motoring ie. within speed limits. People buying many of these cars wouldn't care if they are fwd awd or right wheel drive. They buy em for the badge and audi are winning that war. The general buyer doesn't care about handling, and with sales of audis starting to dominate the German luxury brands it will mean less money for BMW, this is why the BMW family need to dig deep and invest in some better stylists, they have the dynamics but in packages that people are unsure about looks wise.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

The 1 series has always been a bit of an ugly ducking of the range so I guess as the beemers get a more 'challenging' facelift then they have to make the 1 series more minging...

I did read somewhere that in a survey, when asked, a lot of drivers of rwd didn't actually know they're cars were rwd let alone notice any improvement.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

JasonPD said:


> The 1 series has always been a bit of an ugly ducking of the range so I guess as the beemers get a more 'challenging' facelift then they have to make the 1 series more minging...
> 
> I did read somewhere that in a survey, when asked, a lot of drivers of rwd didn't actually know they're cars were rwd let alone notice any improvement.


http://www.worldcarfans.com/1100322...series-drivers-think-the-car-is-a-front-wheel


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JasonPD said:


> The 1 series has always been a bit of an ugly ducking of the range so I guess as the beemers get a more 'challenging' facelift then they have to make the 1 series more minging...
> 
> I did read somewhere that in a survey, when asked, a lot of drivers of rwd didn't actually know they're cars were rwd let alone notice any improvement.


Bang on it seemed that 1 series drive were not aware and BMW are looking to do a front wheel drive layout


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> I didn't mean 99% as good, I mean in 99% of daily style motoring ie. within speed limits. People buying many of these cars wouldn't care if they are fwd awd or right wheel drive. They buy em for the badge and audi are winning that war. The general buyer doesn't care about handling, and with sales of audis starting to dominate the German luxury brands it will mean less money for BMW, this is why the BMW family need to dig deep and invest in some better stylists, they have the dynamics but in packages that people are unsure about looks wise.


Sorry I though you was coming from another angle yes I fully agree there is a lot that buy Bmw's for badge snobbery not the ultimate driving and the marketing has changed to suit, how to love these thread reminds me how apple split loyalties


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JasonPD said:


> The 1 series has always been a bit of an ugly ducking of the range so I guess as the beemers get a more 'challenging' facelift then they have to make the 1 series more minging...
> 
> I did read somewhere that in a survey, when asked, a lot of drivers of rwd didn't actually know they're cars were rwd let alone notice any improvement.


The vast majority of people couldn't tell the difference between one car and another. I fully agree with that.

They buy cars purely based on image, value or whatever their criteria is and drive around town at 30mph or 70mph on the motorway and never explore the handing.

However I doubt many people accidentally buy a high performance version of a car without some understanding.

Anyone who understands the feel and balance of RWD will not want to go back to FWD.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The vast majority of people couldn't tell the difference between one car and another. I fully agree with that.
> 
> They buy cars purely based on image, value or whatever their criteria is and drive around town at 30mph or 70mph on the motorway and never explore the handing.
> 
> ...


Kerr that is correct and i had a new Passat when it first came out new style tdi sport great family car excellent build great for towing my caravan at the time and rommy, but just so boring to drive and so uncompliant on the bends, so next up was e46 330D Touring and got it new 2001 was fantastic car and would stuggle to go back to front drive apart from say a Golf Gti or something like that, but you can drive within the limits and still have great fun with well balanced car of any type providing you have good tyres and reasonable suspension, when i get a new car i'm always fidling with the tyre presures to get the balance that suits me a tyre presurre can change handling by a good margin imho


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> That isn't the best picture.
> 
> I quite like it.
> 
> ...


Whoa there!... :doublesho



JasonPD said:


> I did read somewhere that in a survey, when asked, a lot of drivers of rwd didn't actually know they're cars were rwd let alone notice any improvement.


Confirmed by those pictures of BMW drivers using snow chains on their front wheels.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Whoa there!... :doublesho
> 
> Confirmed by those pictures of BMW drivers using snow chains on their front wheels.


I wouldn't consider a Focus RS a nice looking car. Too Max Power for me.

There is loads of them in Aberdeen and they seem to be driven and attract the attention of the baseball cap wearing youth.

It's probably a combination of image and looks to why I don't really like them.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

i own a 135i coup soft top with all the bmw performance bits and it looks (i think anyway) really nice  

the new f20 looks fugly in all of its versions and i would not be owning one thats for sure 
however the interior looks quite nice


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I wouldn't consider a Focus RS a nice looking car. Too Max Power for me.
> 
> There is loads of them in Aberdeen and they seem to be driven and attract the attention of the baseball cap wearing youth.
> 
> It's probably a combination of image and looks to why I don't really like them.


Even if you don't consider it a nice looking car, at least it doesn't look like it's been crashed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I quite like the look of the bmw's these days. I think the 5 series looks stunning for such a big car. 

if i was to choose it would be bmw all the way. take the audi a5 coupe and the bmw 3 series coupe. Out of the two i always think the audi looks a bit bland two angular and just in my view a bit boring, where as the bmws look interesting, agressive and just better layed out. Infact i think all audi's apart from the A1 and A7 are a bit dull. The A8's used to look awesome but now they just look slab sided and plain where as the bmw 7 series look outstanding. again this is just my view no offence to anyone with a dull audi.

I think the new 1 series looks spot on and how wide is the track on these things even on the standard cars, i bet they handle ace.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

2011/12 - Five-door and three-door hatches The initial five-door and three-door 1-series hatchback models ride on rear-wheel drive (and optional four-wheel drive) underpinnings shared with the next-generation 3-series. The five-door model will launch in the UK in September and will be followed into showrooms by a three-door in spring 2012.

2013 - Coupe and Cabriolet The replacements for today's two-door coupé and cabriolet models will also be rear-wheel drive. Significantly, they will renamed 2-series as part of a move to differentiate them from the 1-series hatchbacks.

The rear-drive 2-series models will differ from the 1-series hatchbacks by offering new turbocharged 3.0-litre, six-cylinder engines, with an optional seven-speed dual-clutch transmission. The 2-series will be aimed primarily at the US market. However, while a four-door saloon might sell well in the US and Asia, sources insist no such model is in the pipeline.

2014 - Front-drive GT Crossover and Estate In the future, BMW plans to introduce a more practical five-door 1-series GT featuring a high roof and riding on a new *front-wheel drive platform* that will be shared with various Mini models. The GT is likely to precede an estate version aimed at stealing sales from the popular Audi A3 Sportback.

2018/2019 - Third-gen 1-series goes front-wheel driveIt's a long way off, but Munich planners intend to switch the bulk of 1-series to front-wheel drive for the third-gen model. The exceptions will be the coupé, cabrio and a new saloon, the first time a three-box four-door will feature in the 1-series line-up.

These models will stick with rear-wheel drive largely because the bulk of sales will be in the US, but also to allow convincing performance spin-offs. BMW's new compact saloon will rival the Audi A3 saloon (previewed at the Geneva show in March), the new front-drive Mercedes CLC 4dr and VW Jetta.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/bmws-six-1-series-variants


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We will be getting the 3 series in 4wd too.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A FWD BMW?

I thought I was going to hell for having a diesel Alfa Romeo. 

All I can say is that FWD chassis better be brilliant. Otherwise BMW could find themselves outclassed as well as out valued.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> A FWD BMW?
> 
> I thought I was going to hell for having a diesel Alfa Romeo.
> 
> All I can say is that FWD chassis better be brilliant. Otherwise BMW could find themselves outclassed as well as out valued.


More than enough people are already willing to pay big money for a Mini.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> More than enough people are already willing to pay big money for a Mini.


yep and the mini i think is an outstanding handling little car.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> if i was to choose it would be bmw all the way. take the audi a5 coupe and the bmw 3 series coupe.


IMO the new C Class Coupe looks 10x better than the A5 and the 3 series.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> More than enough people are already willing to pay big money for a Mini.





Paintmaster1982 said:


> yep and the mini i think is an outstanding handling little car.


I agree, the mini does handle well. What about the countryman which is more indicative given that the mini is a slightly stretched 2+2.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> IMO the new C Class Coupe looks 10x better than the A5 and the 3 series.


iam afraid iam going to disagree. I cant stand the new shapes of the mercs these days they are just odd looking. Although i did see whilst in Berlin not so long ago the new sl500 i think it was and that looked like a right beasty.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I agree, the mini does handle well. What about the countryman which is more indicative given that the mini is a slightly stretched 2+2.


maybe it will be the country man chasis?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> 2014 - Front-drive GT Crossover and Estate In the future, BMW plans to introduce a more practical five-door 1-series GT featuring a high roof and riding on a *new front-wheel drive platform that will be shared with various Mini models*. The GT is likely to precede an estate version aimed at stealing sales from the popular Audi A3 Sportback


Nope it will be a new platform entirely which will then be used in the mini...

and mercs i have to agree look excellent i must admit the E class is absolutely gorgeous. the cls at the back is the only new one that i do not like so much.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yep and the mini i think is an outstanding handling little car.


Have to agree with that as Cooper S in the garage


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> More than enough people are already willing to pay big money for a Mini.


Yes very big money next door just got £26k mini i have Cooper S


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Have to agree with that as Cooper S in the garage


Me too, used the wife's today, stonking blast down the lanes home tonight, for some air over a nice little hump back bridge.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes very big money next door just got £26k mini i have Cooper S


Yep ours was 22.5k 4 years ago. The new GP is out soon, reckon that will knock on 26-27 basic.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Me too, used the wife's today, stonking blast down the lanes home tonight, for some air over a nice little hump back bridge.


Have to agree but i think the first gen was better handling than the R56 Copper S we have still love it great for twisty stuff:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Yep ours was 22.5k 4 years ago. The new GP is out soon, reckon that will knock on 26-27 basic.


29K and 5 years old this month , and GP will be i think £27.5 k Knowing BMW


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> 29K and 5 years old this month , and GP will be i think £27.5 k Knowing BMW


Wow 29, all satnaved up etc?.

Mines (sorry wife's) has got mfsw, sport suspension, heated lounge leather, LSD and chilli pack. Quite nice really  though would like Nav.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.autoindustryinsider.com/?p=4546


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Wow 29, all satnaved up etc?.
> 
> Mines (sorry wife's) has got mfsw, sport suspension, heated lounge leather, LSD and chilli pack. Quite nice really  though would like Nav.


No NO sorry £29K Miles :lol: mine was basic spec as have e90 330D M Sport


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, you've got it the the best way round, mines only a 320d E91


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Lol, you've got it the the best way round, mines only a 320d E91


I see another BMW Fan Boy not just me well i hope i got it right it was a Cooper i went to look at and drove the Cooper S and that was it takes me more than a year to chose a new car :lol:


----------

